
MRI machine at the nanoscale breaks world records - grkvlt
http://phys.org/news/2016-07-mri-machine-nanoscale-world.html
======
grkvlt
The paper referenced is 'Probing the Nuclear Spin-Lattice Relaxation Time at
the Nanoscale' [1] by researchers at the Leiden Institute of Physics.

One of the reasons this is interesting is the application to brain imaging -
it is suggested it can be used to study the brains of Alzheimer's patients 'at
a molecular level' which could pave the way for whole-brain scans and mapping.

[1] [http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.04238](http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.04238)

